# Windows XP: Flipping the screen upside down and back again



## Saussure

Once, at University, someone had flipped the screens of all the public computers (running on Windows XP) of the English Department upside down. The wallpaper, desktop icons, fonts, mouse-cursor and even the start-up screen...everything was displayed or moved upside down. People could not check out their e-mails or surf or do anything. 
To reverse the upside down screen mode, press ctrl, alt and the up arrow (arrows console) at the same time; the screen will probably go blank. Turn off the monitor, turn it on again and the display will be normal again. If you possess a sense of humour or are antisocial, press ctrl, alt and the down arrow simultaneously, turn off the monitor, turn it on again and everyone (excluding the culprit) will be desperate --> upside down! Works for Windows XP Home and Prof.


----------



## bkpeck

I have to copy this. Good one for my son!!! He will flip out!


----------



## jgjulio

Interesting
We tried it on several computers with XP Home and it works on some and not on others????


----------



## jd_957

could always stand on your head. do not have to push buttons to do that.


----------



## bkpeck

I'd have to push a few buutons to stand on my head!!


----------



## hewee

Your find lots of things you can do to a PC with the software here.

http://www.rjlsoftware.com/

Just be sure to read up on each one so you know how to turn off the joke. Some you just have to wait for them to finish on there own.
Most you do not have to install do you can just run them.


----------



## Saussure

jgjulio said:


> Interesting
> We tried it on several computers with XP Home and it works on some and not on others????


It probably depends on what kind of graphic/image cards the computers have...I'm not quite sure...Maybe some graphic cards support the flipping upside down of the screen, and others don't.


----------



## Gibbs

I did this at college and unfortuently the following class was full of visually impaired people . I got in a lot of trouble for this but passed the buck . To do this you need a certain type of graphic card with the cards VGA software installed, or it could jsut be a 3rd party programme like at my college, mavis beakon was the name lol


----------



## Saussure

Gibbs said:


> I did this at college and unfortuently the following class was full of visually impaired people . I got in a lot of trouble for this but passed the buck . To do this you need a certain type of graphic card with the cards VGA software installed, or it could jsut be a 3rd party programme like at my college, mavis beakon was the name lol


Oh dear, I hope the trouble you got into wasn't too bad. 
I told one of my friends (a fellow-student of mine) about the trick of messing around with the screen, and now he can't leave the computers of the English Department in peace...I hope he doesn't caught, either...


----------



## Gibbs

We always used to mess up the computers at college and blame it on the other ICT group, thats what college is for . We got special privileges for being IT students which was obviously dumb as we where bored learning stupid things like MS Access so we used to mess about with the BIOS and we where continuosly plating keyloggers and all sorts of stuff on each other lol. It's what made college more exciting but it's not advisable...


----------

